# quilombolas e ribeirinhas



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Para um projeto estou escrevendo: "Construir escolas em comunidades remanescentes de quilombolas e ribeirinhas."

Estou com dificuldade para encontrar uma tradução apropriada em espanhol das palavras “quilombolas e ribeirinhas”

Minha tradução:

Construir escuelas en comunidades remanecientes de ......?..... y .....?....... 

Alguém pode dar uma sugestão?

Grato – Iben Xavier


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Estoy verificando y la palabra quilombola aparece en algunos textos en castellano.

Tal vez pueda colocar : quilombolas y riberinas.

Alguien tiene alguna idea para confirmar o sugerir otra cosa?

Gracias 

Iben Xavier


----------



## Espinharas

Iben Xavier Lorenzana said:


> Para um projeto estou escrevendo: "Construir escolas em comunidades remanescentes de quilombolas e ribeirinhas."
> 
> Estou com dificuldade para encontrar uma tradução apropriada em espanhol das palavras “quilombolas e ribeirinhas”
> 
> Minha tradução:
> 
> Construir escuelas en comunidades remanecientes de ......?..... y .....?.......
> 
> Alguém pode dar uma sugestão?
> 
> Grato – Iben Xavier


 
Olá, Iben. Também encontrei o uso das duas palavras em espanhol. Penso que a sua tradução está boa. Mas, tenho uma pergunta para o português: são "comunidades *de* ribeirinhas e quilombolas" ou "comunidades ribeirinhas e quilombolas"? Dá-me a impressão que as duas palavras são adjetivos que qualificam "comunidades". Se for "de ribeir...", em geral se usa o plural masculino inclusivo: "comunidades de ribeirinh*os* e quilombolas".
Eu proporia:
"Construir escuelas en comunidades quilombolas y riberinas remanecientes".
Talvez alguém ainda possa ajudar com outra sugestão ou corrigir-me.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Espinharas said:


> Olá, Iben. Também encontrei o uso das duas palavras em espanhol. Penso que a sua tradução está boa. Mas, tenho uma pergunta para o português: são "comunidades *de* ribeirinhas e quilombolas" ou "comunidades ribeirinhas e quilombolas"? Dá-me a impressão que as duas palavras são adjetivos que qualificam "comunidades". Se for "de ribeir...", em geral se usa o plural masculino inclusivo: "comunidades de ribeirinh*os* e quilombolas".
> Eu proporia:
> "Construir escuelas en comunidades quilombolas y riberinas remanecientes".
> Talvez alguém ainda possa ajudar com outra sugestão ou corrigir-me.


 
Acho seu comentario muito certo na redação e agradeço.

Iben Xavier


----------



## Vanda

Neste artigo em espanhol vai falar sobre os vários tipos de quilombos existentes nas Américas. Repare que quilombo é um termo apenas brasileiro e que, por isso, como você já descobriu, não haverá uma tradução para o espanhol. 


> Los _"quilombos"_, _"mambices"_, _"cumbes"_, _"ladeiras"_, etc. fueron otras denominaciones adoptadas por los negros rebeldes.



Ribeirinhas são as populações que vivem às margens dos rios ou ribeiras; marginal; justafluvial.  
riachuelos - http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/riachuelo


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Vanda said:


> Neste artigo em espanhol vai falar sobre os vários tipos de quilombos existentes nas Américas. Repare que quilombo é um termo apenas brasileiro e que, por isso, como você já descobriu, não haverá uma tradução para o espanhol.
> 
> 
> Ribeirinhas são as populações que vivem às margens dos rios ou ribeiras; marginal; justafluvial.
> riachuelos - http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/riachuelo[/quote]
> 
> 
> Exato Vanda, não existe tradução para quilombo, palavra específica de uma realidade brasileira. Sobre “ribeirinhas”, embora achei o termo “riberinas: em diferentes textos em espanhol, a RAE me indica, “Ribereñas.
> 
> Grato  - Iben Xavier


----------



## Vanda

Maravilha! Fiquei pensando se haveria ribeirinhas que fosse além do riachuelo que vi no dicionário.


----------



## danideode

hola estoy tratando de traducir una cancion de clara nunes y aparece la palabra QUILOMBOLA alguien puede decirme que significa x favor desde ya  MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido danideode. 

Veja os posts acima do seu, eles tratam de quilombola.


----------



## danideode

Disculpen es que estoy aprendiendo a usar esta herramienta y me confundi igualmente alguien me puede decir q significa la palabra "quilombola" en castellano desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Vanda

Dani, você viu o que post acima (de números 5 e 6) respondem a sua pergunta?
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=5741272&postcount=5
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=5741353&postcount=6


----------



## danideode

Entonces puedo entender q quilombola se refiere a la comunidad residente de un quilombo?

Muchas grcias


----------



## Vanda

Sim. 


> No tempo em que o negro chegava fechado em gaiola,
> Nasceu no Brasil, Quilombo e quilombola,
> E todo dia, negro fugia, juntando a corriola.





> quilombola- Designação comum aos escravos refugiados em quilombos; calhambola, calhambora, canhambola, canhambora, canhembora


----------



## danideode

muchas gracias hasta otro momento


----------

